# New to CNC. Need recommendations for initial purchase of router bits



## gweeks5150 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just purchased a DIY 4' X 4" CNC routing machine. I have ordered a Bosch 1617 router and the extreme precision collet set for it. I want to be able to cut inlays, make signs and engravings.

Am looking for anyone with experience to suggest a good selection of must-have bits to start with so that when I eventually get this thing set up I can start using it. Is there a "starter set" for CNC available or do I just buy them individually.

The machine has Mach-3 and I plan on purchasing Vetrics V-Carve Pro & Photo V-Carve bundle. 

Thanks, Gordon


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Gordon and welcome to the forum. Hopefully one of the CNC members will come along and be able to help as I don't know the answer to that. I would normally suggest trying the Community Search feature of the forum but I don't recall anyone ever asking if there is a "starter set" of CNC bits. Most bit questions involved a job that wasn't going well or poor bit performance as the norm.


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

gweeks5150 said:


> I just purchased a DIY 4' X 4" CNC routing machine. I have ordered a Bosch 1617 router and the extreme precision collet set for it. I want to be able to cut inlays, make signs and engravings.
> 
> Am looking for anyone with experience to suggest a good selection of must-have bits to start with so that when I eventually get this thing set up I can start using it. Is there a "starter set" for CNC available or do I just buy them individually.
> 
> ...


Hi Gordon,
I purchased a CNC router machine approx. 3 years ago & have much fun watching it operate --- once set up. To start you will need plenty of scrap wood to practice on. The bundle that you are going to use is exactly the same as the programs that I am using. When starting out I used manly 1/4" shank router bits & 1/4" cutting by 1" length bits. If you are going to do engraving -- which I am sure you will eventually be doing. My suggestion is to go into the web & look for engraving router bits, there are many to choose from. I have experienced a problem with conventional tungsten router bits & have decided on full tungsten carbide bits (more expensive) -- which I have just ordered from a company in the USA (I am from South Africa) the company is called Infinity. Well I hope you come right & good luck, don't hesitate to contact me if you need anything else. Ron Simpson.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

When you first get it get some Pink or Blue foam to practice on better than breaking bits


----------



## gweeks5150 (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great tip, THANKS!


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

hello, Joe from Pottstown, Pa.
RobbJack Endmills, the best of the best. I've been using them for over 30 years.
don't buy cheap endmills.


----------

